
iCloud Drive can strip (meta)data from your documents - jtbayly
https://eclecticlight.co/2018/01/06/icloud-drive-can-strip-metadata-from-your-documents/
======
jtbayly
I’ve always been hesitant about trusting iCloud. I remember losing metadata
with early cloud storage and networked backup solutions across platforms. This
shows me I was entirely justified in doubting the reliability.

Anybody else able to confirm this?

------
stephenr
Is this really an iCloud issue? My first thought would be its a HFS+ vs APFS
issue.

~~~
jtbayly
Well, the impression I got was that if you copied the file by flash drive, for
example, that you didn’t lose any metadata. But it’s a good question, and I
don’t know. I updated both of my computers, so I can’t test either way.

